# Peggy has joined Lizzie



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

A few months ago, I posted about Lizzie going to the Bridge. Sadly last month, Peggy joined her.

Peggy hadnt been ill for very long but we knew she had cancer,
One weekend I knew her time had come, but as I was waiting for the vet, she passed peacefully away.

Say hullo to Lizzie for me, Peggy. Run free, my darling girls.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this again so soon. They are now running together, happy and energetic as puppies. Losing them hurts and I wish you fast healing. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine going through it twice in such a short period of time.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your two losses. I can't even imagine what you're going through but I send you my deepest sympathy and hope you're able to find comfort in the many joyful memories you shared with them.

Christi


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Barbara, sorry to hear the sad news about Peggy, life is far too short for our best friends.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss......our thoughts are with you....


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. They never share our lives long enough.


----------

